# a WIDGET Problem....



## wotsnewnow (Mar 21, 2011)

I love my Dashboard--especially use Translator, Unit Converter, Currency Converter.
I have my "SunClock" installed to also keep me up w/ the world situations.
However, I'd prefer my downloaded "MacPips WorldTime Widget" shown instead.

PROBLEM: WorldTime icon is shown perfectly in my below "Manage Widgets" listing. 
However, when I click on it & it's added to Dashboard, all I get is a big Blue Box,
nada else.

Do you know Why it's not working for me like other widgets ?
Thanx in advance, wotsnewnow
____________________________________


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

Try asking these questions in the Mac Troubleshooting area and you'll probably get more responses. This area is more for people who use macs for a living.


----------

